# Levo fork upgrade



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm looking at upgrading my XL 2018 Levo comp front fork. The fork is actually a 2017 150 mm Rock Shox Revelation. A currently have a 2014 Pike 150 mm on my Santa Cruz Tallboy LT which I love. Not feeling the love for the Revelation. I've tried different air pressure and adding and removing tokens, but my shoulders are sore after each ride. It is also not as smooth and buttery as the Pike. I've noticed some of the newer E-bikes coming with 150 mm Lyrik and Fox 36 forks probably because of the extra E-bike weight. They are both the same price for the 2018 models. Would the Lyrik or Fox 36 be a plusher fork on the Levo compared to the Pike? My sore shoulders appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I own a 2019 Lyrik 150 on my ebike and a 2019 Fox 36 on my Rip 9. I love them both. The Lyrik feels like my 2018 Pike did, just stouter. It's well needed IMO on an ebike or an Enduro. Although back in the days we were all riding noodles. The Lyrik RC2 is bad ass.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

I have the 2018 Rockshox Yari 150mm on my haibike sduro, and new style pikes on my other two normal bikes. The Yaris is great even without the charge 2 damper and there is zero flex or deflection in the fork. Worth getting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hobbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Adding the charge damper to the Revelations would make a big difference for not a lot of outlay. My 3 bikes have 2015 160mm Pikes with charge damper, 2015 Boxxers without charge and 2018 150mm Revelations without charge and the 2015 Pikes are still the best of the bunch. I will either add a charge damper to my 2018s or replace with a 2018 Pike or Lyric depending on what deals are about.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Probably going for the Lyrik soon. What is the general consensus of going to a 160mm vs the 150? Any notable differences?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

You could do as I did and have Avalanche Downhill Racing make a oil bath damper cartridge for the Revelation. Even better for you is that I sent my fork to Downhill so they could take measurements and now you can just order the part and install it yourself without having to take the bike out of service for the 3-4 weeks it would take to get the cartridge. I'm very happy with my results.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Definitely going to upgrade my 2018 Levo fork to a Pike or Lyrik. Has anyone tried running a 160mm over the stock 150mm?? Seams running more travel on a E-Bike would not make as big a difference as a standard mountain bike since climbing on a E-bike is way easier. The extra travel would be nice for going downhill.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I upgraded my 150 yari to 170mm. Also changed mo/cro cartridge oil to extra light 2.5 wt.
Much better than stock, although being a lighter wt. rider, I'll probably keep fiddling with more, maybe a different cartridge at some point.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

kneecap said:


> I upgraded my 150 yari to 170mm. Also changed mo/cro cartridge oil to extra light 2.5 wt.
> Much better than stock, although being a lighter wt. rider, I'll probably keep fiddling with more, maybe a different cartridge at some point.


How would you rate the difference in stability with the extra 20 mm / 2 cm in front? I am concerned about being thrown out of balance when climbing steep hills.


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Honestly, can't really tell much of a difference, fair amount of it is used up in sag for me


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Upgraded my 2018 Levo Comp front fork from the stock 150mm Revelation to the new 160mm Lyrik. Wow what a difference! Levo is now much more confident offroad, especially when things get technical. The best part is my back and shoulder pain is virtually gone.


----------

